# Switching



## fish-r-friends (Oct 28, 2013)

All I've ever had are bettas, I have 3 right now  but I would like to expand my collection to other things. What would be good transition fish after having only bettas?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

gouramis? They are much like betta


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

guppies-hard to kill,and pretty fish. i second gouramis. tetras are very easy too.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

plecos are pretty cool and cory cats as well...


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

Oscars ftw! a fish with an attitude just like a betta 
its like the grumpy old man that lives down the road lol


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

HEY !!!!! quit talkin about me like that WK.......lol

by the way...how is the house deal going ?


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

Still going through... the land surveys been done so it shouldn't be long.... 
then to replace windows.. oh what joy lol


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep..houses can be money pits for sure...all one can look forward to is that as time passes real estate go up..


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

will be adding £20000+ as soon as I add windows and finish making it a 3 bedroom, all for the sake of £2000... is a no brainer for sure 
sorry to hijack the thread lol lets get back on topic


----------



## ElliElie789 (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for update.


----------

